# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Hcm-thu đức...Bán ít đồ cần dùng cho các bác Cơ khí

## GunSrose

Có con motor 2 đá....chạy êm ru,có 2 viên đa theo Máy.. . Hàng hitachi nội địa,xài điện 110v,bị bể công tắc nhưng vẫn on off vô tư
Đính kèm 55013
Đính kèm 55014
Đính kèm 55015
Hàng nguyên bản
Giá 1tr3
Phone 0933550989
Dia chỉ 691 quoc lộ 13 p hiệp bình phước, thủ đức

----------


## GunSrose

đế từ robot TQ mới 100% 
Đính kèm 55518
Giá 550k...u

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm cặp 190mm kitagawa hàng tháo máy.ko có chấu trái...đẹp mộng mơ...e chưa buồn tháo ra vệ sinh...mấy bác xem con vít sẽ hiểu
Đính kèm 56048
Đính kèm 56049
Đính kèm 56051
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm cặp tạm có gạch....
Có cây đèn soi,rọi gắn trên máy mài dao...hàng nguyên bản xài điện 110v thích xài 220v các bác thay bóng khác...bóng zin hiện tại lả 110v



Giá 600k

----------


## GunSrose

Chấu kitagawa đã bán
Dê từ đã bán
Còn motor mài, đèn đế từ
Có thêm mâm cặp soul 190mm tư định tâm...có đủ chấu trái phải, tay siết
Đính kèm 56415
Đính kèm 56416
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Dư dùng cây thước kẹp 0-150mm mitutoyo jp....ko phải hàng tào lao nhe....còn đẹp tren 95%
Đính kèm 56467
Giá dã bán

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Dư dùng cây thước kẹp 0-150mm mitutoyo jp....ko phải hàng tào lao nhe....còn đẹp tren 95%
> Đính kèm 56467
> Giá 1tr45...


Em ưa cái này nè, bác cho rm mấy cái hình chi tiết vào zalo với 0985064909

----------


## GunSrose

> Em ưa cái này nè, bác cho rm mấy cái hình chi tiết vào zalo với 0985064909


E nhận đc tn của a trê quá....e bán sáng nay luôn rồi...sorry bác nhé...
Thước dt đã bán...
Motor 2 đá chờ gạch....
Về ít panme cơ 0-25mm,25-50mm nội đia
 Nhật...e ko mua bán hàng liên doanh hay xuất vn gì nhé
Đính kèm 56505
Đính kèm 56506
Đính kèm 56508
Panme 0-25mm 500k
Panme 25-50mm 700k
Yen nhật lên giá nên hàng đẹp e bỏ giá cao mới hốt dc
Panme xấu 200->400k hàng nào e cũng có nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Máy mài hitachi cầm tay xài dien 110v mới 95% xài dá 125mm...zin nguyen con




Giá 650k

----------


## GunSrose

Có con mài đa năng amada đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Máy mài đa năng ra đi theo bác lái....hixhix
Còn mâm chấu 190 soul đẹp,đèn nam châm từ,motor 2 đá
Cập nhât: có mấy chục cái đế từ nhật nguyên bản 100% hàng xài rồi nhưng theo e ngon hơn mấy cái mitutoyo sau này do tq sản xuất cho nhật
Đính kèm 56687
Đính kèm 56688
Loại thường 400k/cái....còn rất đẹp
Đính kèm 56689
5 cái này chuyên dụng....3 cái quay vòng vòng tự do, 2 cái chuyên gá máy phay mặt,2 cái gá máy phay bị bể nút do vâan chuyển nhưng xai ok giá 650k/ cái
Đính kèm 56698
Đính kèm 56699
Sự khác biệt của đế tư chuyên dụng ạh

----------


## GunSrose

Có 2 cây thước kẹp cơ mitutoyo jp đẹp tren 95% cây 0-150mm mỏ hk,cây 0-200mm đẹp ko tỳ vết..
Đính kèm 56733
Cây 0-200mm 850k
Cây 0-150mm 750k
Bao ship chậm cho các bác ở xa

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm cặp,motor 2 dá đã bán
Còn đế từ,đèn đế từ,2 cây thước kẹp,máy mài cầm tay
Có đầu bt phay ngang new 100% đã theo bác lái

----------


## tranminhlong

thấy trên hình của bác chủ chỗ máy mài 2 đá có cái máy nén khí ?nhờ bác chủ cho chút thông tin máy nén khí đó,mình đang quan tâm.thanks!

----------


## v0danh

Toàn hàng đẹp

----------


## GunSrose

> thấy trên hình của bác chủ chỗ máy mài 2 đá có cái máy nén khí ?nhờ bác chủ cho chút thông tin máy nén khí đó,mình đang quan tâm.thanks!


E có mỗi con máy mà dao thôi a....mấy con kia của ng ta...hihi,thanks a
Còn vài món....e để lại ảnh các bác cần món nào pm e nhé....thanks

----------


## GunSrose

Về dc thêm đầu phay bt 50....
Đính kèm 56898
Đính kèm 56899
Giá 12tr....bao ship nhé
Các bác pro cần loại này pm riêng giúp e....hàng đánh lẽ nên đc giá e bán nhanh nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Đầu phay 90 độ Đã Bán
Đế từ cơ loại thường đã theo bác lái
Đính kèm 56999
Đính kèm 57000
Đính kèm 57001
Đế từ + đồng hồ peacok chân siêu dài 50mm: giá 1tr4

----------


## GunSrose

1 cây panme cơ 0-25mm, dung sai 0.001 đẹp mộng mơ....e chưave6j sinh nên nhìn nó vậy....VS lai bao đẹp
Đính kèm 57065
giá 850k

----------


## GunSrose

Còn ít hàng cần thiết cho các bác cơ khí.....

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm kẹp 190 kitagawa,3 chấu lồi,tự đinh tâm,đủ 2 bộ châdu zin,mới 100%...dùng cho máy nc,hoặc cơ đều ok
Đính kèm 57352
Đính kèm 57353
Đính kèm 57354
Đính kèm 57355
Đính kèm 57356
Nguyên bộ mới 100%: giá 7tr....bao ship nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Thước đo cao điên tử 0-300mm mitutoyo nội địa còn đẹp,chính xác 0.01mm...hoạt động mượt êm như thước mới
Đính kèm 57481
Đính kèm 57482
Giá 3tr5

----------


## GunSrose

Môt số dụng cụ đo giá rẻ... còn dùng ok, hình thức ko đc như mới... xài chuẩn nhé
Đính kèm 57508
Đính kèm 57509
Đính kèm 57510
Đính kèm 57511
Đính kèm 57512
Hình sao thước vậy nhé,mỏ trên mòn nhẹ...nhung đo lỗ vẫn ok,mỏ dưới còn ngon
1cây 0-150mm mitutoyo : giá 350k/cây
1cay 0-150mm mitutoyo không có đo sâu: giá 300k/cây
1 cây 0-200mm mitutoyo : giá 500k/cây

----------


## Mới CNC

> Môt số dụng cụ đo giá rẻ... còn dùng ok, hình thức ko đc như mới... xài chuẩn nhé
> Đính kèm 57508
> Đính kèm 57509
> Đính kèm 57510
> Đính kèm 57511
> Đính kèm 57512
> Hình sao thước vậy nhé,mỏ trên mòn nhẹ...nhung đo lỗ vẫn ok,mỏ dưới còn ngon
> 1cây 0-150mm mitutoyo : giá 350k/cây
> 1cay 0-150mm mitutoyo không có đo sâu: giá 300k/cây
> 1 cây 0-200mm mitutoyo : giá 500k/cây


Chuẩn mitutoyo ko bác?

----------


## mactech

Em lấy cây 500k ạ

----------


## GunSrose

> Em lấy cây 500k ạ


Nhận gạch của bác nhé...sáng mai e liên lạc với bác nhé

----------


## GunSrose

> Chuẩn mitutoyo ko bác?


Mitutoyo 100% luôn a...

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm cặp kitagawa 190mm đã bán
Thước kẹp 0-200mm : đã bán 
Còn vài món nho nhỏ phía trên ạh
Bộ đế+ đồng hồ rà mặt peacok 2 chiều, chân siêu dài
Đính kèm 57596
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm cặp kitagawa 190mm đã bán
Thước kẹp 0-200mm : đã bán 
Còn vài món nho nhỏ phía trên ạh
Bộ đế+ đồng hồ rà mặt peacok 2 chiều, chân siêu dài
Đính kèm 57596
Giá 850k
Panme điện tử mitutoyo 0.001, còn khá chính xác

Giá: 1tr

----------


## GunSrose

Vẫn còn ít hàng cho các bác cơ khí

----------


## GunSrose

Bán dùm 3 cây panme dt mitutoyo 0.001
Đính kèm 57858
Đính kèm 57859
Đính kèm 57859
Giá 1tr2/cây
Đính kèm 57860
Panme cơ 0-25mm giá 400k/cây

----------


## pvkhai

(Panme cơ 0-25mm giá 400k/cây)
Gạch cây panme cơ bác chủ nhé, Nhắn tin  số tài khoản của bác vào số 0903579 năm không chín.
Thanks.

----------


## GunSrose

> (Panme cơ 0-25mm giá 400k/cây)
> Gạch cây panme cơ bác chủ nhé, Nhắn tin  số tài khoản của bác vào số 0903579 năm không chín.
> Thanks.


Nhận gạch của a nhé, e đã pm qua mms và zalo cho a...

----------


## GunSrose

3 cây điện tử đã bán....
Còn 1 cây panme 0-25mm mitutoyo ip 65 chống nc, chống dầu, vài cây panme cơ

----------


## GunSrose

Nhặt đc món này, ko rỏ sống chết,bán giá đồ chết cho bác nào hay ngâm cứu....
Đồng hồ đo vận tốc
Đính kèm 58156
Đính kèm 58157
Đính kèm 58158
Giá : 200k

----------


## GunSrose

> Nhặt đc món này, ko rỏ sống chết,bán giá đồ chết cho bác nào hay ngâm cứu....
> Đồng hồ đo vận tốc
> Đính kèm 58156
> Đính kèm 58157
> Đính kèm 58158
> Giá : 200k


Đồng hồ đo vận tốc :đã bán
Con vài món các bác ủng hộ giúp e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Panme cơ,panme dt đã hết.
Đính kèm 58319
Đế từ+kèm đồng hồ so peacok nội địa nhật 100%, dã bán
Đính kèm 58320
Đính kèm 58321
Gá đồng hồ rà mặt, giá đã bán
Đính kèm 58322
Đế từ chuyên dụng cho đồng hồ rà mặt: đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Còn chút đồ các bác ủng hộ nhé

----------


## ngocdong2001

> Đính kèm 58319
> Đế từ+kèm đồng hồ so peacok nội địa nhật 100%, giá 700k


 Món này còn ko bác?

----------


## GunSrose

> Món này còn ko bác?


Đế tu+ đồng hồ vẫn còn bác nhé...

----------


## GunSrose

Đế từ+ đồng hồ peacok đã bán
Còn ít hàng các bác ủng hộ giúp nhé....

----------


## GunSrose

Đầu dò tâm quang học phu hợp bt 40 c32,bt 50 c32,  cực nhạy....bao các bác xài vô tư nhé....

Giá 2tr3....

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp cơ chuyên đo trong 0-200mm, hàng wakon nội địa nhật, còn đẹp tren 95%
Đính kèm 58767
Đính kèm 58768
Đính kèm 58769
Đính kèm 58770
Giá 850k

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp đo lỗ trong đã bán
Đầu set nissin có gạch ạh

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp dt 0-200mm mitutoyo 500-152,có cổng kết nối cáp,đo abs...nội đia nhật.
Đính kèm 58856
Đính kèm 58857
Đính kèm 58858
Đính kèm 58859
Đính kèm 58860
Thước còn trên 90%,mỏ đo còn đẹp...vì thước xài rồi nên có độ mòn nhưng dưới 0.02 (dung sai cho phép theo hãng)
Giá: 1tr600k

----------


## GunSrose

Có món này 0.001 bác nào dùng ko ạh....hàng citizen gần như mới 100% hàn này e ban dùm...giá thì bác nào thực sụ w cần call e nhé...
Đính kèm 58895
Đính kèm 58896
Đính kèm 58897

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp, đồng hồ rà đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Đầu dò nissin vỡ gạch....e đăng bán lại...hixhix

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cạp đồng hồ mitutoyo 0.02 nội địa....mỏ đo trong đo ngoài còn chuẩn, hình thức trên 90%...
Đính kèm 59123
Giá:đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Thêm ảnh cây thước kẹp đồng hồ cho các bác : đã bán
Đính kèm 59213
Đính kèm 59214
Đính kèm 59215
Đính kèm 59216

----------


## Trần minh

Bác còn đồng hồ so chân que giá rẻ bats ngờ ko ..

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác còn đồng hồ so chân que giá rẻ bats ngờ ko ..


Đồng hồ rà e hết rồi....

----------

Trần minh

----------


## Trần minh

Khi nào có hàng đồng hồ chân teo bác đăng lên cho e biết nhá

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp đồng hồ mitutoyo 0-150mm, 0.01, mỏ me gần như mới...loại 0.01 độ chính xác tương đương thước dt 0.01(tùy tay đo của các bác nhé)
Đính kèm 59337
Đính kèm 59338
Đính kèm 59339
Đính kèm 59340
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

> Khi nào có hàng đồng hồ chân teo bác đăng lên cho e biết nhá


Có con peacok kèm gá đi theo...giá mềm nghe bác
Thước đồng hô 0-200 đã về long xuyên
Thước đồng hồ 0-150mm đã nhận gạch
Còn ít món các bác ủng hộ để e lấy vốn lên đồ cnc cho các bác ạh

----------


## Trần minh

> Có con peacok kèm gá đi theo...giá mềm nghe bác
> Thước đồng hô 0-200 đã về long xuyên
> Thước đồng hồ 0-150mm đã nhận gạch
> Còn ít món các bác ủng hộ để e lấy vốn lên đồ cnc cho các bác ạh


Đâu cho e xin mấy ảnh chân dung của e ní đê ..đính kèm giá e ní luôn nhá

----------


## GunSrose

Thước đã bán
Còn đồng hồ chân qué 0.01 kem gá....hình thức tạm, ko mẻ, bể vỡ ....nhạy+ kèm gá 
Đính kèm 59534
Đính kèm 59535
Đính kèm 59536
Đính kèm 59537
Giá đã bán
1 đồng hồ rà peacok 0.01moi 99%...có 1 chân dự phòng kèm theo, chân dài miên man
Đính kèm 59538
Đính kèm 59539
Đính kèm 59540
da bán
Các bác ủng hộ giúp e ạh

----------


## ali35

1 đồng hồ rà peacok 0.01moi 99%...có 1 chân dự phòng kèm theo, chân dài miên man
Đính kèm 59540
Giá:700k
Các bác ủng hộ giúp e ạh[/QUOTE]

tam gach em chan dai nay nha bac,mai goi bac nhe

----------


## mylove299

Gạch cái đồng hồ kèm gá nhé cũng ở thủ đức

----------


## GunSrose

E nhận gạch bác ali và mylove nhé

----------


## Trần minh

> E nhận gạch bác ali và mylove nhé


Nhận gạch hết rồi à bác chủ...đợi mãi thôi đành chờ đợt sau vậy ..có cái chân que 0.01 với cái đồng hồ so khoảng đo 5mm nào thì liên hệ cho mình sđt này nhá.:01699.449.991...hàng không cần đẹp chỉ cần chất lượng thôi..hiệu peacok hay mitutoyo yêu hết nhá

----------


## GunSrose

> Nhận gạch hết rồi à bác chủ...đợi mãi thôi đành chờ đợt sau vậy ..có cái chân que 0.01 với cái đồng hồ so khoảng đo 5mm nào thì liên hệ cho mình sđt này nhá.:01699.449.991...hàng không cần đẹp chỉ cần chất lượng thôi..hiệu peacok hay mitutoyo yêu hết nhá


Hôm trc e đăng ảnh lên nhưng ko biết liên hệ bác thế nào... vài bữa có loại bác cần e gọi bác nhé...
Bán 3 đầu chia hơi,có van khóa(nước làm mát gì đó) có 1 đầu nối phi hơi lớn 1 chút....tất cả làm bằng đồng thau ,mới 100%, hàng jp

Giá: 300k...

----------


## Trần minh

> Hôm trc e đăng ảnh lên nhưng ko biết liên hệ bác thế nào... vài bữa có loại bác cần e gọi bác nhé...
> Bán 3 đầu chia hơi,có van khóa(nước làm mát gì đó) có 1 đầu nối phi hơi lớn 1 chút....tất cả làm bằng đồng thau ,mới 100%, hàng jp
> 
> Giá: 300k...


Nhớ gọi nhá..mình vẫn đang cần ..chỉ cần mặt đồng hồ thôi..ko cần gá..có gì alo 01699.449.991

----------


## GunSrose

Đo cao 300mm điện tử...hàng mitutoyo nội địa,ngoại hình tạm, hoat động vẫn khá chuẩn,ổn định



Giá 2tr7

----------


## GunSrose

Bán cặp thước caliper mititoyo 0-150mm, 1 cây không có đo sâu zin, còn khá đẹp,1 cây 0-150mm có đo sâu,cây này còn dung ok,mỏ trên có mòn 1 chút, mỏ dưới còn ok, mặt sau thước bị nước ăn 1 chút.... e bán nguyên cặp cho các bác dễ mua.
Đính kèm 59797
Đính kèm 59798
Đính kèm 59799
Đính kèm 59800
Đính kèm 59801
Đính kèm 59802
Thước sao e chụp nó y như vậy nhé các bác, bác nào ko có yêu cầu cao về thẩm mỹ,các bác mua dung ok nhé
Giá 1 cặp : đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Vài món phay khoan cho các chuyên phay
Đính kèm 59927
Đính kèm 59928
Đầu chống tâm tăng đưa tâm cao thấp dc, bác nào chuyên phay ngang,chia độ đứng dùng thêm e nó thì bao vững luôn
Giá đã bán
Đầu kẹp phay khoan c32 

Đính kèm 59930
Giá kẹp nhanh c32 1tr2/cái
Kẹp khoan thường c32 giá 800k/cái
Colet c32 1 bộ 7 cái giá 1050k/bộ(2,6,8,12,16,20,25)
Colet c32 mt 1,2,3,4 giá 600k/bộ
Bộ phay khỏa mặt 120mm,c32,tungaloi chip 1203, còn gần như mới
Đính kèm 59931
Kèm 8 chip widin 1203 mới
Giá đã bán
Chi tiết hơn các bác pm zalo giúp e
bộ collet đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

E sang Có lô dao tiện ngoài, móc lỗ chích rãnh, tiện ren....cán zin nhật tungaloi,mitsu,kyocera,camerex... bác nào cần pm zalo e gửi ảnh chi tiết nhé
Đài quạt dao tungaloi đã bán
E gửi ảnh các loại dao tiện ngoài từ 20mm-25mm
Cán 20x20mm giá 300k,cán 25x25mm giá 400k...cán móc lỗ từ 300-1tr các loại...tất cả cán dao là dao phải,dùng chíp thông dụng...các bác cần dao nào dánh dấu giúp e...chi tiết e có thể gửi qua zalo từng cán các bác đánh dấu....cán hãng jp 100%
Bác nào mở xưởng laty hết e để giá rất tốt nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Đầu chống tâm trục thứ tư đã bán....
Còn ít hàng cơ khí các bác ủng hộ giúp nhé

----------


## GunSrose

1 panme đầu nhọn 0-25mm cơ....còn đẹp gần như mới...loại này chuyên đo đáy ren, đỉnh bi( đạn)....2 bộ dưỡng ren ko kèm theo nhé

giá 600k

----------


## Fusionvie

> 1 panme đầu nhọn 0-25mm cơ....còn đẹp gần như mới...loại này chuyên đo đáy ren, đỉnh bi( đạn)....2 bộ dưỡng ren ko kèm theo nhé
> 
> giá 600k


Em gạch con panme đầu nhọn nhé( Sorry, em hủy gạch vì đang dùng loại điện tử, loại này sợ anh em lười, hoặc nhầm lẫn)

----------


## audiophilevn

> E sang Có lô dao tiện ngoài, móc lỗ chích rãnh, tiện ren....cán zin nhật tungaloi,mitsu,kyocera,camerex... bác nào cần pm zalo e gửi ảnh chi tiết nhé
> Đài quạt dao tungaloi đã bán
> E gửi ảnh các loại dao tiện ngoài từ 20mm-25mm
> Cán 20x20mm giá 300k,cán 25x25mm giá 400k...cán móc lỗ từ 300-1tr các loại...tất cả cán dao là dao phải,dùng chíp thông dụng...các bác cần dao nào dánh dấu giúp e...chi tiết e có thể gửi qua zalo từng cán các bác đánh dấu....cán hãng jp 100%
> Bác nào mở xưởng laty hết e để giá rất tốt nhé


cho cái SDT đi bác chủ

----------


## GunSrose

> cho cái SDT đi bác chủ


Sdt e: 0933550989-trung mài

----------


## GunSrose

Bán 1 thước cặp mitutoyo 0-300mm tình trạng còn đẹp, mỏ trên dưới còn ngon, riêng mỏ trên bị cấn mẻ 1 chút ko dang kể...








E chụp rất rõ và chi tiết...các bác phóng lớn dễ đánh giá nhé
Giá : 3tr

----------


## GunSrose

2 cây thép gió sharp13x13mm, 1 cây assab thụy điển 6x12mm

Giá 300k

----------


## GunSrose

Đầu khoan 13mm c32 đã bán ....
Còn cán dao tiện zin các loại, các bác xem có món nào phù hợp ủng hộ giúp e

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm chia vô cấp nikken, bác nào chơi hàng này gọi e nhé
Đính kèm 60487
Đính kèm 60488
Đính kèm 60489
Phay ngang, lật độ cực chuẩn, mâm gác lên max size 310mm....
Giá mâm xoay+kèm mâm chấu 230 soul là 20tr....có giá bán lẻ từng món
Hàng khá nặng trên dưới 100kg e ko chở nổi về xưởng...
Giá trên bao ship cho các bác ở xa
Đi về nơi xa lắm.....còn mấy món phía trên các bác zalo có giá tốt nhế

----------


## GunSrose

Bộ panme đồng hồ đo lỗ 35-60mm peacok nội địa, còn đủ ty đo, cần đo, đông hồ zin theo bộ đo


Giá 1tr6

----------


## GunSrose

Có 2 cây đo lỗ 6-8mm,10-12mm hàng mitutoyo 0.001, cây 6-8mm đẹp như mới, 10-12mm còn dùng ok nhưng 1 chân bị đen đen,loại này bác nào chuyên khuôn mẫu thì ngon...giá nó ko hề rẻ nếu mua mới nhé



Giá 2 cây 1tr6

----------


## GunSrose

Bán 2 eto , 1 con lật chia độ, 1 con eto mài bác nào cần dùng con nào pm zalo e nhé
Đính kèm 60985
Đính kèm 60986
Eto lật, chia độ giá 
Êto mài còn khá đẹp giá 
Cả 2 có giá tot nhất có thể
Đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Còn ít món cho các bác cơ khí.....

----------


## GunSrose

Có cái đồng hồ rà mặt chân què siêu dài 0.01, mới 99%
Đính kèm 61296
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ rà .... đã bán
Còn mớ bt tháo máy....bt 50,40 kẹp nhanh khoan
Đính kèm 61341
Bt 40 kẹp khoan nhanh 13mm giá 1tr2/cái
Bt 50 kẹp khoan nhanh 13mm giá 1tr4/cái
Tất cả e tháo máy xuống nhé
Bác nào lấy hết pm riêng zalo e nhé
Đã bán

----------

cnc_vinh

----------


## GunSrose

Bán 1 bộ 3 cán dao chích rãnh trong 3mm,4mm,5mm cán còn zin nguyên bản, ko bị mài hay cắt bớt 1 xíu nào

Cán thép nhật, tungaloi,ceramex...
Cả bộ 2tr4/3 cán
Mua lẻ pm zalo,cán nào bán cán đó

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm 130mm kobayashi 3 chấu lật, tự định tâm, mới 95%
Đính kèm 61644
Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Cán dao tiện 25x25mm, cán nhật tháo máy
2 cán dao cnmg (cán trái phải),2 can dao ren ngoài Tnmg max 3mm, 1 cán dao chích rãnh

Có các loại chip kèm theo, pm zalo riêng 
Cán tiện ngoài :đã bán
Cán ren,chích rãnh: đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Máy lạnh làm mát tủ điện, máy cnc....
Đính kèm 62215
Giá: 4tr/e....máy chạy, còn dàn lạnh, mấy bác về bơm gas là ngon nhé+500k e kt lại, bơm gas, về là dùng luôn nhé
Đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Có bộ panme đồng hồ so lỗ 10-18mm mới 100%, bác nào biết sử dụng loại này đo lỗ nhỏ khuôn mẫu thìe nghĩ nó rẻ và ngon như panme 3 chấu nhé, mới 99%


Giá đã bán
Hình ảnh chi tiết liên hệ zalo e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Bộ panme đo lỗ trong 18-35mm còn đẹp, đủ ty, đông hồ...gần như mới


Panme đồng hồ đo lỗ giá 1tr9/bộ
Panme cơ đo ngoài 0-25mm giá 400k/cây

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ rà chân đá peacok + kèm đế từ mini, cái chân ngắn trầy mặt 1 chút, cái chân dài ố dầu mặt kieng 1 chút, cả 2 còn ngon, khá nhạy


Bộ đồng hồ rà chân ngắn: đã bán
Bộ đồng hồ rà chân dài: đã bán
Ko lấy đế nam châm pm e nhé

----------


## ductrung

Cho giá cái chân đá ngắn với cái chân thụt ko lấy đế nhé

----------


## GunSrose

> Cho giá cái chân đá ngắn với cái chân thụt ko lấy đế nhé


Chân thụt 10mm e tạm hết loại đẹp rồi, còn loại chân thụt 5mm peacok còn đẹp giá 200k, loại chân rà ngắn ko đế từ giá 350k nhé bác...thanks

----------


## GunSrose

Còn vài món bên trên, có món nào phù hợp các bác ủng hộ giúp nhé
Bộ hít từ 250kg, hàng nhật nguyên bản, hít cực khỏe, phù hợp cho các bác gá chi tiết khuôn mẫu, mà phẳng



Đã hít thử tại nhà...có hình chi tiết, bác nào cần video add zalo e hít trực tiếp giúp các bác nhé, có mani, tay cầm đầy đủ cho các bác, 
Giá 4tr5

----------


## GunSrose

Đế từ chuyên dụng...xài tương đương đế thuy lực, nhiều khớp xoay...dung rà ngóc ngách là hết bài..., trên cục từ còn 1 v phẳng...


Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Khay inox dày nặng kt 350mmx300mmx130mm, hàng nhật 100%...


Giá đã bán
Các bác có nhu cầu pm vào đây nhé....tầm 20 cái e cho chở về

----------


## vndic

> Khay inox dày nặng kt 350mmx300mmx130mm, hàng nhật 100%...
> 
> 
> Giá đã bán
> Các bác có nhu cầu pm vào đây nhé....tầm 20 cái e cho chở về


Bao nhiêu tiền 1 cái bác

----------


## GunSrose

> Bao nhiêu tiền 1 cái bác


Mấy khay inox e hết rồi bác... có lại e đăng lên sau nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Có cầu giao tổng 3 pha,100a, mới 100%, hàng nito jp, thông số như trên hình....loại đế sứ, lõi đồng đỏ






Giá : 1tr

----------


## GunSrose

Thước cặp mitutoyo 0-150mm, nội địa nhât, 0.05, thước còn đẹp trên 95%, mỏ me đẹp...




Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Mâm chia độ mini 130-160mm







Giá đa bán

----------


## GunSrose

Bán cặp v từ nhật phù hợp cho các bác cắt dây.... kích thước khá lớn 100x75x105, lực hít khá lớn...., hoạt động ok


Giá 1tr8

----------


## GunSrose

Cặp cần lực 1usa,1 japan (tonichi), cây mỹ lực 800N.kg, dau 1 inch ,cây tonichi 200N.kg,cần tonichi có báo lực = điên 110v, 15a,đầu siết 1/2inch, ngoài việc bể phích cắm thì cây tonich đẹp 95%...

Giá 2 cây đã bán
Mua lẻ pm loại các bác cần nhé
Taro M6x1,m8x1.25,m10x1.5,m12x1.75, champer hk,1 mũi lả xăng fe, tổng 16 cây.... lướt đẹp, me ko sứt mẻ....hàng osg,tanoi,yamawa
Giá 750kGia: đã bán
Mua lẻ lẻ giá khác nhé các bác

----------


## GunSrose

Các loại dũa lướt, hàng nhật đủ size.... phù hợp cho các bác làm nguội, sửa khuôn....giá rẻ



Dũa nhỏ dùng bảo trì khuôn giá 
Loại ban nhỏ 
Loại bản lớn 
Mua số lượng đồng giá các loại
Dũa đã bán hết..... còn 1 số ít phia trên các bác ủng hộ e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Bộ đo lỗ mitutoyo 18-35mm, còn khá đẹp... nhật nội đia 100%, 2 đồng hồ chân đá peacok 0.01 còn chuẩn , 1 dồng hồ rà tesatast nhật nôi địa 0.001, chuẩn... tất cả xài ngon lanh, ko cà giựt cà tưng gì đâu các bác nhé


Bộ đo lỗ mitutoyo 18-35mm giá đã bán
Đồng hồ rà peacok 0.01 giá dã bán
Đồng hồ rà tesatast 0.001 giá đã bán
Có 1 số cái khá đẹp bác nào cần add zalo e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Panme dt mitutoyo 0-25mm 1/1000 chống dầu, chống nước, nguyên bản, hình thức bên ngoài 85%, còn chính xác trên 0.01mm....



Panme+đế : đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ chân đá mitutoyo 0.01 còn hộp, chân gá đồng hồ... còn khá đẹp... chỉ mỗi tội bảo quản kém nên bị nổ sơn, mặt trầy 1 chút... nhưng độ chính xác 100%




Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Còn vài món các bác ủng hộ e nhé....

----------


## GunSrose

E có ít đồ phổ thông cho các ae cơ khí
Panme đo mép cạnh, cung tròn, bi.0-25mm mitutoyo: giá 400k


Bộ rà mặt chân ngang peacok 0.01: giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Vom cơ nội địa nhật, bị vỡ mất 1 góc mặt mica do cấn đồ... hoạt động chuẩn, đo chuẩn, nguyên bản nhật nội địa



Giá đã bán
Cần siết lực topmen nhật nội địa, khẩu 1/4, lực siết 13,5-108N/kg, siết bulong vào khung nhôm khỏe re....



Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Về đc ít đồng hồ rà mặt, dồng hồ so rất đẹp.... đúng hàng nội địa nhật, 
Đồng hồ peacok 0.01 xài ok, hình thức tạm tạm giá đã bán
Đồng hồ rà peacok 0.01, mới 98% giá đã bán
Đồng hồ so mitutoyo 0.01, giá đã bán
Còn nhiều loại khác nữa.... các bác cần loại nào khác pm zalo e nhé


Tất cả là nội địa nhật, về là các bác xài

----------


## GunSrose

Trục tứ tư studakoma....nặng trên 100kg


Giá: đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Còn ít đồ các bác xem món nào phù hợp ủng hộ e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Đế từ kanatec thủy lực+đồng hồ rà mitutoyo.... 

Giá đã bán
Đồng hồ ra peacok 0.01 mới 98%, chân rất nhạy

Giá đã bán

----------


## Ga con

Bác cho em cái mã chân đế e check thử nhé bác, đang quan tâm.

Thanks.

----------


## Trần minh

> Bác cho em cái mã chân đế e check thử nhé bác, đang quan tâm.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái đồng hồ peacokk.nhỏ nhỏ 5mm  giá nhiêu đấy bác chủ

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác cho em cái mã chân đế e check thử nhé bác, đang quan tâm.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái này e thấy mỗi cái cục từ nó ghi là kanatec... còn bên hông ngay chỗ gấp khúc nó mất cái nắp ngay đó, e nghĩ nó cái nút ngay đó chắc có ghi.... bác xem kỹ giúp e mấy puc này, tại kanatec lâu lâu e mới thấy nó, chủ yếu thấy nikken nhiều





Chi tiết hơn nữa bác add zalo e gửi clip nhé

----------

Ga con

----------


## GunSrose

> Cái đồng hồ peacokk.nhỏ nhỏ 5mm  giá nhiêu đấy bác chủ


Đồng hồ so peacok 5mm giá 300k bác nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Thanks các bác đã xem tin..... dụng cụ đo cơ khí đã hết
Còn ít món e vẫn để giá là còn thôi ạh....
Bác nào gạch e cái đồng hồ 5mm mai e ship cod cho bác nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Cây khóa mở bt 2 đầu, 1 c32, 1 đầu c 42
Giá 200k
Bộ vít bake, dẹp nhỏ.... dùng hiệu chỉnh biến tầng hay thiết bị đo.... mới
Giá 120k

----------


## GunSrose

E có ít đồng hồ so hàng nhật nội địa.... hình thức đẹp mới xấu cũ 1 chút nhưng tất cả đều xài ngon lành.... giá cả hợp lý theo độ mới của các e nó nhé





Giá đồng hồ so 10mm mitutoyo giá 350k/cái
Giá đồng hồ so citizen 0-10mm  300k/cái
Peacok,tealok 5mm giá 300k/ cái
Đồng hồ rà từ 350-650k/ cái.... 
Add zalo để e gửi hình chi tiết từng cái nhé

Panme cơ mạ crom trắng.... đẹp gần như mới đúng chất nôi đia nhật
Giá đã bán
Các loại xài ngon hình thức tạm tạm giá 250k-350k/ cây nhé

----------


## ngocbh2001

bác còn cái đồng hồ xo nào không,không cần đế từ

----------


## GunSrose

> bác còn cái đồng hồ xo nào không,không cần đế từ


Đông hồ so 5mm, 10mm e còn nhé.... bác cần loại báo pm giúp e
Bác có thể add zalo e gửi chi tiết từng loại cho bác nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Dồng hồ so mitutoyo 0.001 


Giá 700k

----------


## dungtb

có cái chân đế đồng hồ so nào ko bác chủ

----------


## GunSrose

> có cái chân đế đồng hồ so nào ko bác chủ


Chân đế gá đồng hồ so e có nhé... 350k/ cái, đế kanatec....

----------


## dungtb

> Chân đế gá đồng hồ so e có nhé... 350k/ cái, đế kanatec....


Bác quăng e cái ảnh với

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác quăng e cái ảnh với




Ít đế từ e gửi bác nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ rà mitutoyo 0.01 chân siêu dài, gá trên mang trượt


Nguyên bản,chân khá nhạy
Giá 700k

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ rà, so, chân đá, đế từ nguyên bản nhật nội địa

Giá đã ghi phía trên nhé các bác...
Có 1 số loại ko đc đẹp về hình thức nhưng xài vẫn khá ok giá mềm nhé.... add zalo e gửi chi tiết mỗi loại

----------


## GunSrose

Đế từ nhật các loại


Giá 350k/cái

----------


## GunSrose

1 cây Big acu center( lắc tâm), còn đẹp

Giá 400k

----------


## GunSrose

Bán bộ rà mặt, so lỗ, so phẳng hàng fuji nội địa nhật, chân khá dài, gá vững.... bộ này bác nào biết xài là xài ngon hơn hẳn bộ đồng hồ rà chân què nhé, phạm vi rà 5mm, dung sai 0.01


Giá đã bán

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ chân rà mitutoyo 0.01 đẹp như mới

Giá 900k

----------


## GunSrose

Bán mâm xoay lật nikken, mâm 300mm, chia vô cấp, có gặt lệch tâm(đóng mở bàn quay đc)....hàng e chua vs, bác nào lấy e vs lại chắc sẽ đẹp mộng mơ, quay êm, ko sượng




Có clip quay bên zalo
Có thể kt trực tiếp qua video call hoặc zalo
Giá mong muốn đã bán
Thương lượng chút đỉnh để ship cho các bác

----------


## GunSrose

Còn ít món cần thiết cho các bác làm cơ khí nhé.... bác nào cần thêm hình ảnh chi tiết, cụ thể add zalo e nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Có ít thước đẹp, bộ cưa+ lưỡi cưa xịn của nhật nhé

Cần cưa somax+10 lưỡi nachi mới+9 lưỡi thụy điển mới, cần cưa tăng chỉnh theo lưỡi đc: GIÁ đã bán

Thước cặp đồng hồ mitutoyo 0-150mm,0.02 còn khá đẹp, mỏ me còn bén, tình trạng thước 95%
Giá đã bán
Thước cặp điện tử mitutoyo 0-200mm solar, mỏ cặp ngoài hoàn hảo, mỏ đo trong cấn nhẹ ko đáng kể, thước ko dùng pin, chỉ cần đủ sáng là hoạt động hoàn hảo
GIÁ 1700k
Hình ảnh chi tiết các bác có thể xem tại tiệm e, hoặc add zalo e chụp chi tiết từng loại
Giá có thể thương lượng 1 ít nếu các bác cảm thấy chưa hợp lý nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Khoan kira mini cao 600mm, bàn vuông, máy chạy ngon lành, điện zin 110v, đầu khoan zin kẹp đc 8mm, có thể thay đầu kẹp 13mm



Giá 1tr5

----------


## GunSrose

Có ít đồng hồ rà 0.01, ngoại hình ko đc đẹp, nhưng chân cảng rất nhạy

Giá 400k/ cái
Đồng hồ so mặt nhỏ teacok, dùng chế hoặc thay thế bộ set z cơ hư đồng hồ
Giá 350k
Bộ đế từ,dồng hồ mitutoyo nhật 
Giá 750k
Chi tiết hơn từng loại mấy bác add zalo nhé

----------


## phuocthai

Bác chủ cho xin số điện thoại nhé. Lúc trước kinh doanh đồng hồ so mà nghĩ lâu quá muốn vào nghề lại

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác chủ cho xin số điện thoại nhé. Lúc trước kinh doanh đồng hồ so mà nghĩ lâu quá muốn vào nghề lại


Hihi.... ok Nam, sdt a 0933550989 nhé

----------


## lucasyeah12345

Bác chủ thớt là chuyên thâu mua lại những dụng cụ cơ khí cũ rồi bán hả bác

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác chủ thớt là chuyên thâu mua lại những dụng cụ cơ khí cũ rồi bán hả bác


Ko phải thu mua đồ cũ bác àh, e mua đồ dùng,1 phần ko dùng tới sẽ bán giao lưu thôi bác, giờ đồ cơ khí bị cấm nhập nên giá mua lẻ lẻ từng cái nó cao lắm.... lâu lâu mua đc đồ số lượng e bán giao lưu là chính

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác chủ thớt là chuyên thâu mua lại những dụng cụ cơ khí cũ rồi bán hả bác


Ko phải thu mua đồ cũ bác àh, e mua đồ dùng,1 phần ko dùng tới sẽ bán giao lưu thôi bác, giờ đồ cơ khí bị cấm nhập nên giá mua lẻ lẻ từng cái nó cao lắm.... lâu lâu mua đc đồ số lượng e bán giao lưu là chính

----------


## lucasyeah12345

> Ko phải thu mua đồ cũ bác àh, e mua đồ dùng,1 phần ko dùng tới sẽ bán giao lưu thôi bác, giờ đồ cơ khí bị cấm nhập nên giá mua lẻ lẻ từng cái nó cao lắm.... lâu lâu mua đc đồ số lượng e bán giao lưu là chính


Bên Cty em đang thanh lý một số mặt hàng cơ khí , công cụ dụng cụ trong cơ khí , điện ,.... củ mới đều có hết . Vì là hàng của Cty mua rồi sử dụng giờ thanh lý lại vì nhiều quá nên không phải hàng trôi nỗi , em làm ở đây nên em biết . Nếu bác cần thì cứ liên hệ với em.

----------


## GunSrose

Bán ít đế từ nhật kanatec,kametsu, trus co
Đế từ cơ giá 400k/ cái
Đồng hồ so mitutoyo 0-10mm 0.01 400k/ cái
Đồng hồ so mitutoyo 0-20mm 0.01 giá 500k/ cái
Đồng hồ so peacok 0-20mm chân rất dài giá 650k/ cái
1 bộ đế gật gù Trus Co+ 1 đồng hồ rà mitutoyo chân dài giá 1tr9





Cán lăn nhám+ 2 đầu lăn 1 to,1 nhỏ giá 200k
Đồng hồ rà mitutoyo 0.001 chân  rất nhạy giá 750k
Hình ảnh chi tiết các bác add zalo e 0933550989, hoăc ghé tiệm e xem cụ thể nhé
Giá trên e đã tính phí ship rồi nhé

----------


## GunSrose

Panme cơ 0-25mm hình thức ko đc đẹp như thước mới, ko  có hộp bảo quản nên bị lốm đốm vài chỗ, ngoài ra ko có vấn đề nào khác thước còn ngon, mỏ me chuẩn, độ chính xác 0.01


Giá 300k/ cây

----------


## GunSrose

Đồng hồ chân rà mitutoyo 0.001, hình thức ko đc đẹp, nhưng rà chuẩn 0.001mm 



Giá 550k
Bộ gá kẹp dao máy tiện.... gồm 1 ổ dao, 6 đầu kẹp dao, hàng tháo máy Okk rambo


Kẹp dao từ 10-34mm, tâm dao sống, thay dao, tăng đưa tâm dao khỏe re
Giá 5tr

----------


## GunSrose

Lắc tâm BIG Accu center phi 10.... còn khá đẹp, lò xo còn êm


Giá 300k

----------

